# NESPIN Technical Equipment Specialist-job posting



## gbrowning

** * * NOTICE * * **​
*ANNOUNCEMENT OF OPEN POSITION*​
NESPIN, a non-profit organization that provides a broad range of services to over 900 law enforcement agencies throughout New England, has opening for the following position:

*Technical Equipment Specialist*

*Duties:* Responsible for the day to day operation of the equipment loan program. Responsible for the procurement, storage, and repair of surveillance equipment for distribution to law enforcement agencies. Must maintain detailed budgetary, acquisition, inventory, and maintenance records. Development of training and operational instructions in the use of surveillance equipment. Additional duties include video forensics analysis, public speaking and assisting with audio-visual needs in a conference environment.

*Requirements:* Graduation from an accredited college, university, or technical school with advanced instruction in electricity and electronics theory, photography, equipment design and repair is desired. Advanced knowledge of specialized law enforcement communications and surveillance equipment gained through law enforcement experience is preferred. Any equivalent combination of experience and training, which provides the desired knowledge, abilities, and skills will be considered.

Candidates should be computer proficient and possess excellent communication, organization and research skills. Must be able to lift and carry 50lbs and possess a valid vehicle operator's license. Minimal travel and overnight stays required.

*Salary Range:* $59,000 - $76,700, plus excellent benefit package.

*State Police background check required for final candidates.*

Candidates should submit resume and letter of intent before May 31, 2016 to the address below or e-mail: [email protected]

*NESPIN*

*124 Grove Street, Suite 105*

*Franklin, MA 02038*

*NESPIN IS AN EQUAL OPPORTUNITY EMPLOYER*_._


----------

